# "At Table:" What's the Big Deal?



## kevin.carroll (Nov 17, 2010)

Does anyone know why the ESV consistently uses this awkward phrase? (See, for instance, Luke 24:30). I remember DA Carson making a big deal about at chapel while I was RTS once.

I was as unimpressed then as I am now. It just seems to me like one of those kitchy phrases (sort of like using "mission" instead of "missions") that is supposed to make me say, "Ooooooo!" and yet somehow completely fails to do so.


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 17, 2010)

There is an interesting post (and comments) about this here.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Nov 17, 2010)

Glad to see I am not the only one it grates on.


----------

